# Visual Field Testing



## mbdk1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a question regarding visual field testing.  There is a provider who employs a technician.  This technician is doing the visual field testing for the provider and it is being billed out incident-to with the global fee because the  provider owns the equipment.  The visual field tests are said to only require "general supervision".  The catch is that the provider is out of the country when these tests are being done, I wouldn't consider this general supervision.  Does anyone have any information that could assist with this?


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 22, 2008)

Per Medicare
"General supervision means the procedure is furnished under the physician's overall direction and control, but the physician's presence is not required during the performance of the procedure.  Under general supervision, the training of the nonphysician personnel who actually performs the diagnostic procedure and the maintenance of the necessary equipment and supplies are the continuing responsibility of the physician."

There is no global associate w/ visual field testing.  I say he would need at least need to be the country (like if they go to AAO or ASCRS) and readily available for consultation if needed.  I would bill the testing part 92081-TC and then 92081-26 once he interprets the test.


----------



## mmsnyrobi (Aug 22, 2008)

There is no need to add any modifiers to the visual field test if the physician owns the equipment unless it is a requirement of the insurance carrier's clean claim filing requirement.


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 22, 2008)

essentially yes, but if he isn't there to perform the entire procedure then you should only bill what was done.  What if he's out of the country for a month and forget to intrepret the test?  Then you are getting paid for part of the procedure that he didn't do.


----------



## mwheeler (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree, you should code only what is being done.  If the tech is the one doing the test then bill the techincal component.  Then once the doctor has dictated the visual field, you should bill the professional component.


----------

